# 1995 Range Rover Classic Conversion



## RSean5531 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am just about to start a long awaited conversion project on my 1995 Rover classic. I have owned a few Rovers and always hated the high cost of keeping them running and not to mention the low gas mileage. I have always loved the Classic Rovers and I thought one day I will convert a 95. The stars aligned and I stumbled upon a company closing that was building a three wheel performance based EV called Torq. If you have not heard of this company check them out. go to www.torqev.com They are out of business now but in the process of selling off all their inventory a couple months ago I was able to purchase the same kit as they use on their $80k car. I have the exact same motor (Warp 9) battery pack 197v along with all the other components they use to power the Torq. including a Netgain controller and a 3.3kw charger. 

The reason why I am writing you guys today is that I am planning to lighten the Rover considerably along with change out the transmission. I have been told that it would be best to use a manual tranny and I was thinking maybe I could use something less exotic like a Ford Ranger or a Jeep wrangler style trans. Can this work? If any 4x4 purest out there starts to freakout because I am thinking of taking out the 4 wheel drive system, please understand that I have given this allot of thought. Since my range will be no greater than 75mi I do not think I will be offroading here in Los Angeles. I like the rover as an in town driver, and I would like to create something like the picture I have attached here. I figure removing the extra weight and using it as a cool tough looking old Bronco looking Rover will be my goal. I plan to use a jeep style bimini top and a soft enclosure when needed or keep it open. 

Please let me know your thoughts and also let me know if you think I can power a 4k pound truck like this with 197v and using a warp 9?

Any advice will be helpful as this is my first conversion.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

RSean5531 said:


> .... use a manual tranny and I was thinking maybe I could use something less exotic like a Ford Ranger or a Jeep wrangler style trans. Can this work?


Yes! It's only question of different support, shaft adapter and modified shifting link/cabling. I've insert a Volkswagen transmission inside a Smart fortwo...



> Please let me know your thoughts and also let me know if you think I can power a 4k pound truck like this with 197v and using a warp 9


 From what I can read on Torqev site, a Warp 9 and a 1400A Netgain controller can give you good porformance, but can cause some overheating to the motor if use at high speed / hilly terrain for long time.
Other convertion used dual motor: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/286

About the battery, is they used 48/60 cells of 3.2v 160Ah or 48/60 battery of 12.8v 40Ah? Or something other?


----------



## RSean5531 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information!

I will be running the same battery pack that the Torq uses, exactly the same set-up. I will be driving mainly around LA and will be using the vehicle on some hills but very little. As to overheating, I don't think I will be pushing it hard at all, just cruising around, certainly not high speeds. I know the Torq was built for performance but I will be using the exact kit because I got a great deal. The batteries are the same lithium set-up, I will be using 60ea. 3.2v 160ah batteries. I am hoping with lightening the truck down to around 4k pounds I should be able to get a in town (40 mph) range of about 75 miles. My main concerns are converting the transmission to something strong enough that will be a manual, and will the warp 9 be enough to get this truck moving around town comfortably?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

RSean5531 said:


> ... will the warp 9 be enough to get this truck moving around town comfortably?


A Warp 9 could give you over 300 lbs-ft of torque with your 1400A controller... so plenty for moving your truck in town!
But you will need forced air cooling... maybe also considered drive the truck with the controller set at only 1000A.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi RSean5531,
good choice for conversion. I have one 92 Hunter with dua11" as my daily driver.Over 50 000km so far.
You will be able to drive with that small motor but it will overheat if you are not careful. And your brushes will not have long life. I drove one winter with 10" Kostov and used one set of brushes.
Monitor temp carefully and do not try to break any records and you might make it.If you want to drive on one axle only, empty the unused one or you will not gain anything with chance to 2wd.
If you install small enough trans you could fit motor/trans assembly where trans is now and install batteries where engine was. It would help with weight distribution and give balanced driving experience.Maybe powerglide without torque converter?
Good luck, Harri and Rangie


----------

